# time to do another fattie. "Steak-umm"



## jrod62

Got the day off from work, nice day outside . Do my taxes or smoke something and spend the day outside?

taxes can wait. smoker can't. so got a box of steak-umm and some bacon. the bacon was all tangle up.

looks like they just grab a handfull of bacon stuff it in the box.

here some onions, green peppers, garlic, mushroom. put some of  jeff's rub and butter in it








fried some steak-umm with rub on it







untangle the bacon and weaved it . not my best weave but it will have to do







layer of steak-umms







some Provolone cheese







layer of Hard Salami. then I mix half of the fried steak-umms with the other stuff i fried. put it on one side and

wife dont like all the fried goodies so the other half just has fried steak-um

( and no I have no idea which side is which after I rolled it up. was going to put a tooth pick on my side but I forgot) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











layer of cheese







pepperoni







all rolled up with the crap for bacon i got from the store
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











wrap up tight and into the freezer for a bit while I get the smoker going







pup taking a break from chasing the ball, (think the ball has seen better days)







got my chimmy starter about 1/2 full







going with my small smoker today







storm rolling in so moved it to the front porch.

rain about 2 or 3 drop then sun came back out. go figure !!!!!!







think it might be just a little bit hot. next time only a few briquettes in the starter.







here it is 1 1/2 hours later. just about done.







thanks for looking . will post the Bear-view and money shot when it come off.


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks good so far!


----------



## jrod62

turn out great !!!! love fatties !!!!!!!!!!     tomorrow morning making a Breakfast fattie


----------



## harleysmoker

Looks good, I need to do another soon


----------



## sunman76

GREAT LOOKN fatty


----------



## smokinhusker

Wow that looks so delicious and a great combo of ingredients! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jrod62

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good so far!


thanks Al.

 




HarleySmoker said:


> Looks good, I need to do another soon


thanks, I'm doing a breakfast fattie in the morning.
 




sunman76 said:


> GREAT LOOKN fatty


Thanks ,
 




SmokinHusker said:


> Wow that looks so delicious and a great combo of ingredients! Thanks for sharing.


thanks , it was Delicious !!!!!!!


----------



## sprky

Nice looking fatty, I'd take a slice of it any day.


----------



## boykjo

Them steak-umm fatties are the best......... It was my first one...... Yours looks great..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## ronrude

I never thought of steakums.  That will go on my list of things to do.


----------



## jrod62

sprky said:


> Nice looking fatty, I'd take a slice of it any day.


thanks , it didn't last long. next time have to make two of them

 




boykjo said:


> Them steak-umm fatties are the best......... It was my first one...... Yours looks great..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


      Thanks  ,they are pretty good !!!!

 




ronrude said:


> I never thought of steakums.  That will go on my list of things to do.


you will love it.


----------



## africanmeat

Man this fattie looks wicked


----------



## rdknb

that really looks good


----------



## alaskanbear

Save me a plate sir.

Rich


----------



## hps6607

Great job 
 The fattie looks so  good Thumbs Up


----------



## slownlow

Nice Job


----------



## thoseguys26

Don't send the lynch mob after me but what's a steakum? Looks like frozen philly steak meat? And, .... I've never had a fattie before...


----------



## jrod62

thoseguys26 said:


> Don't send the lynch mob after me but what's a steakum? Looks like frozen philly steak meat? And, .... I've never had a fattie before...


just the name brand ,







http://steakumm.com/steaks.htm


----------



## vic81

that thing looks amazing!!!  Makes me wish I put a fatty on the smoker this weekend with the other things I had on there....  :(


----------



## thoseguys26

That looks like it should be framed or persevered for future reference. Here's the stupidest question ever asked on SMF, how does everyone eat their fatty? Besides just pile driving it with your mouth I have no clue?! Please help a SMF member fanttyasize!


----------



## boykjo

usually I'll slice mine up in about half inch slices and serve on a plate. If your fattie is full of melted cheese and goodies you can fridge to stiffen up then slice and reheat in foil over a fire or on the grill

Thats what I do

Joe


----------



## thin blue smoke

Great looking fattie.

We use steak-uum for philly cheese steak, but have never thought of it for a fattie.

One more thing on my ever growing bucket list.


----------



## steamboatwilly

gonna give this a try this weekend.

thx for the q view


----------



## startedsmokin

Amazing.  Does it come with a cardiologist appointment?:biggrin:


----------



## jrod62

StartedSmokin said:


> Amazing. Does it come with a cardiologist appointment?


It should


----------



## big lew bbq

Very Nice Idea!

Big Lew BBQ


----------

